
Show HN: A minimalistic Mac sleep prevention application - prashantgupta24
https://github.com/prashantgupta24/automatic-mouse-mover
======
prashantgupta24
A very minimalistic mouse mover application. If you work from home a lot and
you would like to prevent your mac from sleeping whenever you do small
activities (like taking a walk or a short nap), then boy this app is for you!
Just simply start it once in the background and forget about it.

It knows when the system is being interacted with and does nothing then. But
once it senses that the system is idle, it starts moving the mouse cursor by
tiny pixels (small enough to go unnoticed by you but big enough for mac to
think the system is busy).

Voila!

